# Legacy Apiaries



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

My wife purchased a hive for me from Legacy Apiaries last year. It was the best looking hive in my apiary last year, and it held up very well in the elements. (I don't paint my hives, I just use a protectant like Tung oil).


----------

